
Levitating graphene is fastest-spinning object ever - tocomment
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19514-levitating-graphene-is-fastestspinning-object-ever.html
======
tocomment
Is this fast enough to generate enough acceleration to get general
relativistic effects?

